# The Judge Has Been Overruled!



## JusticePete (Sep 15, 2004)

The Justice TM is a complete car based on the Pontiac GTO  designed by Specter Werkes  in conjunction with Silver Bullet Partners, Inc. Starting with a 2004 GTO the mission was to elevate the style and performance of a very good car to the next level while transporting four people in style and comfort.

The look and stance are pure GTO from the ’67 style hood scoop  to the enhanced wide track. A one piece driveshaft, larger half shafts and race style differential cover  turning 315/30s  on 10.5x18 rims for efficient and reliable transfer of power from the 525HP SuperCharged engine. A low restriction exhaust  has been added to get the last ounce of available power out of the car. The car has been lowered with slightly firmer springs  and dampers to dramatically improve the already great handling GTO with minimal loss of ride quality. For stopping power 14” front and 12” rear brakes  have been installed. Custom alignment specifications add the final touch for an exhilarating driving experience.

The interior has been upgraded with an incredible set of Style seats  in the front and matching fabric for the rear. These seats are not only world class driving seats. They significantly improve access to the rear seat by easily folding forward. A set of gauges have been added above the console to monitor fuel pressure, oil temperature and supercharger boost. To fully integrate the gauges the faces morph to match the green stereo display.

Details make the difference and even the battery  has been upgraded to state-of-the-art technology. The mission of the Justice TM is to transport four people with the same thrill and style of the great two seat sports cars of the world. That mission has been fulfilled.

*THE JUDGE HAS BEEN OVERRULED!*

_Please direct all press inquiries to [email protected]. Final specifications, pricing for complete cars and parts will be available shortly. They will be posted here at the GTO Forum first. These photos were taken as the car was being prepared to load in the trailer for the debut at *[URL=http://www.semashow.com/]SEMA[/URL]* on November 2, 2004. The links below will take you to shop-quality photos and our key partners. _ 
*Photos:*
Profile
Front Flare, Wheel & Brakes
Grilles & Hood
Seats  
Rear Flare & Wheel
Console & Gauges

*Key Partners*
BAER (Brakes)
BMR Fabrication (Strut Brace, Skid Pad, Springs, Drive Line & Sub-frame Connectors)
Corsa Performance  (Exhaust)
Faze (Gauges)
HRE
Koni  (Dampers)
Michelin  (Tires) 
ProCharger  (Supercharger) 
Recaro
Specter Werkes (Design and Execution)
Silver Bullet Partners (Concept and Execution)


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Very cool. Not crazy about that style of hood or the chrome wheels, but everything else looks _very_ nice...


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

I will admit, I do like the seats but that's about it, MHO.

Others will love the flared fenders and the ability to put larger tires in the rear. The car is very nice and others will take a liking to it.


----------



## JusticePete (Sep 15, 2004)

The wheels are polished aluminum by HRE http://www.hrewheels.com/Wheels/
No Chrome Allowed!


----------

